# Full butterfly



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

My first slingshot shooting video with butterfly style and first shooting video with my new video camera (lower picture). Butterfly style is fun, but accuracy takes more time.

Three things I like most are light draw resistance, both hands makes basically same movements and good speeds.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Everything straight. Now that's full butter. Awesome shootn!
You may already addicted. lol


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

As always sniper gift manifests again.
Like set up specs but do you mind posting relaxed
band length and your draw for ratio numbers
Please.
ukj


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Everything straight. Now that's full butter. Awesome shootn!
> You may already addicted. lol


Thanks Ibojoe :thumbsup:

I have to admit that.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

ukj said:


> As always sniper gift manifests again.
> Like set up specs but do you mind posting relaxed
> band length and your draw for ratio numbers
> Please.
> ukj


Noo problem :thumbsup:

Draw 170

Active band length 34

Ratio 1:5


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

THX 4 added info.
My albatros set up is close to yours by sheer luck I thnk.
Your target skills are amazing, respect!
ukj


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

As always excellent shooting bro and that stance looks relaxed and perfect to me


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

ukj said:


> THX 4 added info.
> My albatros set up is close to yours by sheer luck I thnk.
> Your target skills are amazing, respect!
> ukj


When shooting full butterfly, my target skills are more luck than skills 🤪
Thanks ukj 🙏👍😎


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

AKA Forgotten said:


> As always excellent shooting bro and that stance looks relaxed and perfect to me


Relaxed stance, but my mind is not 😆
Thank You very much Tony 👍👊😎


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

🏅excellent 🏅


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Reed Lukens said:


> 🏅excellent 🏅


Thanks Reed 🤘😎


----------

